# Beretta model 89 question



## Brian99 (Jul 4, 2017)

I recently acquired in a trade. Beretta model 89 (gold standard) 22 cal target pistol, it is in very good condition comes with the box and looks like all the original accessories and owners manual. Any idea on what it is worth?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look for something similar here: http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------



## Brian99 (Jul 4, 2017)

I have looked there but the model 87 is the only thing I see others then a model 89 for about $2500. It is with pearl grips though. I'm thinking that $800-$1000 would be the range at this time with the rarety of finding a model 89. Any thoughts ?


----------

